# best turbo for 300zx



## Kneesahn (Dec 11, 2005)

What is the best turbo with the most ponies. Im thinking of getting like a small/medium on one side then a big one on the other. Any suggestions.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Mixing different size turbos on a twin-turbo V6 is a very bad idea. You're getting confused with a sequential twin turbo setup on a inline 6


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

figure out how much HP you want, and then by the smallest turbos that'll do that HP (b/c smaller turbos spool faster, in very general terms).


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

The best turbos that will bolt up to your stock manifolds are the GT28RS (Disco Potato) series. Good for around 350 hp each and spools quickly. You'll want to do some research on the details of this setup. I have seen a couple of z32 guys with this setup.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

spdracerUT said:


> figure out how much HP you want, and then by the smallest turbos that'll do that HP (b/c smaller turbos spool faster, in very general terms).


Gainesville, huh?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Kneesahn said:


> What is the best turbo with the most ponies. Im thinking of getting like a small/medium on one side then a big one on the other. Any suggestions.



first things first, on the VG30DETT, each turbo runs off only 3 cylinders. So putting a big turbo on one side and a small one on the other....well...would run horrible.

For the most ponies, a twin GT28RS setup will probably be best. BUT, they're going to be a VERY tight fit. Not only that, you'll have to beef up the internals, drivetrain, fuel system, etc. It's not going to be cheap, or easy.

I'd personally suggest giving Jim Wolf Technology a call. Tell them what your goals are, and primarily, what your BUDGET is. JWT has a few different turbo ugprade kits for the 300z Twin Turbo, and they're among some of the best tuners and most knowledgeable shop for Nissans in the country. They'll be best able to help you achieve your goals properly, making for a reliable, powerful street beast.


----------

